# Trek Madone 6.9 SSL...siiiiicckkk



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

Popo's climbing bike made using Defense Grade High Modulus Carbon fibre...the world’s first sub-900 gram, horizontal top tube frame. Read more...

https://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2006/tour06/tech/?id=/tech/2006/features/tour_bikes1

Valverde's Pinarello in the same article aint bad either.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

I know right! My prediction is coming true! OCLV 55 will be used in the lower end bikes and I no longer will ahve to drop 3K on a frame not to mention Bontrager coming out with 3 sets of new carbon clinchers whhhaaa hooooo0!

One year after the SSLs release they are selling for 4K for full bikes on ebay. What a frign bargain =)

Sub 900 gram fame on the 6.9 is unbelievable! My 52cm will be like 850 grams!


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

*Bontrager carbon clinchers*

When are those 3 new sets of Bontrager carbon clinchers coming out? Any details on them?


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

yes sir - They will have the 60mm deep clinchers in around 1700 grams; 50mm deep clinchers in around 145--1500grams; and then the low profil at 1340grams which may have a new hub - all carbon all clinchers with sexy graphics. Should be noted that the fairing on the deep dish clinchers are fairly fragile compared to say Zipps but that isnt saying much since the Zipp clinchers are tougher than the Zipp tubulars by ALOT but the reverse is true on Bontragers end. The low profile XXX are tough indeed and very well built but only with a one year warr. I would expect though Bontrager service to be equal to Zipp


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

CARBON110 said:


> Should be noted that the fairing on the deep dish clinchers are fairly fragile compared to say Zipps


Do you have a source, or is that speculation?


----------



## PeatD (Jun 24, 2005)

Look at all those spacers...what a n00b!


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*typical Trek Madone setup*



PeatD said:


> Look at all those spacers...what a n00b!


Lance had a lot of spacers for a pro-rider, looks like 20mm at least. Never stopped him. 8^)

Trek Madone and their 5000-series (and other road bikes they make?) have odd tube lengths, they have short seat tubes and short head tubes and long top tubes. This often results in either a short-ish stem or larger frame or a regular/long-ish stem and a lot of spacers. Unless you have short legs and long upper body and long arms, of course.

Given pro-riders typically pick the smallest frame they can fit on they end up with long stems and more spacers than other brands they might ride. Lance used a regular 110mm stem (at least last year he did) on 58cm Madone and what looked like from a photo ~20mm or 25mm of spacers and -5 degree stem. I am sure this made him slooooow 8^). I think if he stayed on (given this years doping scandal) he would have won #8 due to lack of competition. But I digress.

Very high percentage of Madone and 5000-series riders I see on the roads have both a lot of spacers and flipped up stems. Myself included! Looks goofy. I have 30mm of spacers and a zero-degree 100mm stem on my 54cm Madone. It does look rather odd but does not seem to slow me (or anyone else) down! Anyone seen Floyd Landis on prologue this year? Aero-Bars much higher than anyone else and he still did ok in ~top 5. I think being "low" is over-rated on flat and hilly roads. Being narrow is more important for aero-dynamics riding at ~50kmh (~25-30mph) and under. Being comfortable is the key.


----------



## chrislh (Oct 2, 2005)

how much is that bike going to cost, $10,000 Trek is getting a little crazy on their top end bike prices.


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

Good points there acid.

I seem to have very odd body proportions as I have a 120mm, 10 degree flipped down stem with zero spacers on my Trek. 

You really have to watch the TT length when buying a Trek. Also, the STA is tricky to measure because the seat tube extends slightly in front of the BB. I think the seat tube position gives these bikes their characteristic smoothness, though.

I really hope that the new 6.9 frame is stiffer than current offerings, especially the BB area.


----------



## Type1Rider (Jan 4, 2006)

*madone 6.9 Ad on OLN*

There was an ad on OLN at 9:14pm during tonights coverage "brought to you by the Madone 6.9". The ad features 3 Pyrenees mountain stage highlites starring Lance.

After the video of Lance just crushing the mountains on those 3 stages, the 6.9 appears and the voice overlay says "brought to you by Trek bicycles new Madone SSL 6.9. Sub 900 gram OCLV carbon frame equipped with Bontrager wheelworks and components."

I went to the Trek site, but didn't see anything mentioned. 

I guess it will be available soon?


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

dont count on it before late fall. Besides buying a Trek new these days is like buying a car new form the dealer. You get hosed. As some as you spin off the lot its worth 2-3 thousand dollars less. Find it on ebay in 6 months over the winter for 40% off

5.9SSL 2006 on ebay for 4500$

not to mention production at Trek is fairly slow these days


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

I had bought my Madone 5.2 off the floor room. I don't think I have spacers. It appears to fit just right. 

Wouldn't a 58 cm be too big for Lance? I went with a 56cm.





acid_rider said:


> Lance had a lot of spacers for a pro-rider, looks like 20mm at least. Never stopped him. 8^)
> 
> Trek Madone and their 5000-series (and other road bikes they make?) have odd tube lengths, they have short seat tubes and short head tubes and long top tubes. This often results in either a short-ish stem or larger frame or a regular/long-ish stem and a lot of spacers. Unless you have short legs and long upper body and long arms, of course.
> 
> ...


----------



## Type1Rider (Jan 4, 2006)

I don't plan on buying one. I was just passing along some info. It is a nice looking rig though.

I am plenty happy with my '05 5.9.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

Cervelo is the new Trek now. 



CARBON110 said:


> dont count on it before late fall. Besides buying a Trek new these days is like buying a car new form the dealer. You get hosed. As some as you spin off the lot its worth 2-3 thousand dollars less. Find it on ebay in 6 months over the winter for 40% off
> 
> 5.9SSL 2006 on ebay for 4500$
> 
> not to mention production at Trek is fairly slow these days


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

elviento how is Cervelo the new Trek? Not that I disagree or agree just wondering what makes you see it that way?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

CARBON110 said:


> elviento how is Cervelo the new Trek? Not that I disagree or agree just wondering what makes you see it that way?


from the countless TDF commercials they show I'd say.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

CARBON110 said:


> dont count on it before late fall. Besides buying a Trek new these days is like buying a car new form the dealer. You get hosed. As some as you spin off the lot its worth 2-3 thousand dollars less. Find it on ebay in 6 months over the winter for 40% off


Virtually all of those "deals" are scams. Buyer beware...



CARBON110 said:


> not to mention production at Trek is fairly slow these days


Do you have data or a source to back that claim up, or are you just blindly bashing the company?


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

I've bought plenty of Treks off ebay with great luck although I know there are some real scams. I got jacked on an Easton bar last year and some fool bought a pair of carbon wheels from me with his CC and called me up to get his money back since he was out of work. We worked it out fine though


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*I don't understand...*

why Trek has such short head tubes. Every other MFR. is going the other way and trek is going backwards. Heck, I don't know how you could not use spacers or even a flipped up stem. I've yet to see a Trek Madone with no spacers and a flat stem. Everyone I know that has a madone has a up turned stem and alot of spacers. Just doesn't make since.  

I've got a friend that just got what is now the top of the line Madone with the carbon clinchers. Personally, I'd never pay 10K for a trek, I'd be hard pressed to pay 3K with as much other stuff that is out there. I've got an Orbea Opal that I think is much more unique with Record that I built up for 4K. 

The guy BTW does like his new Madone, but then again, he still doesn't know how to change a tire. To much $$$ to know what to do with.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

I just read this book on lance armstrong, one line it said he didn't like the madone,
also there was a construction error on on of his bikes (wrong size fork installed),
plus there was hincapie's fork crash. if trek can't even build their bikes correctly for the pros, I wouldn't feel comfortable buying it. and like Mosovich says, their head tube length is weird,and price is high.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

steel515 said:


> if trek can't even build their bikes correctly for the pros, I wouldn't feel comfortable buying it.


One (or even several) examples of build errors on team bikes is hardly indicative of the overall build quality of Trek bicycles. 



steel515 said:


> and like Mosovich says, their head tube length is weird,and price is high.


In what way is the head tube length "wierd"? If someone wants a taller head tube, several models of Pilot road bikes are available. As for price, value is relative, but I have yet to find US-built carbon bikes for less money than OCLV bikes....and yes, OCLV carbon is generally more refined than Asian-sourced carbon.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

in what way is oclv more "refined," and does it make difference even if it does,


----------



## funkenstein (Sep 25, 2005)

steel515 said:


> in what way is oclv more "refined," and does it make difference even if it does,


The carbon used on the 6.9 is not available outside of the United States. This type of carbon is "truly" satellite grade. The only two companies that use this carbon are Trek and....NASA :8: 

and OCLV uses no foam or clay or bondo or any other types of fillers that are used inside of "other" frames.


----------



## RocketDog (Apr 9, 2005)

WhiskeyNovember said:


> One (or even several) examples of build errors on team bikes is hardly indicative of the overall build quality of Trek bicycles.
> 
> 
> 
> In what way is the head tube length "wierd"? If someone wants a taller head tube, several models of Pilot road bikes are available. As for price, value is relative, but I have yet to find US-built carbon bikes for less money than OCLV bikes....and yes, OCLV carbon is generally more refined than Asian-sourced carbon.


Whiskey:

Ratio of HT length to TT length:
Trek Madone .24
Cannondale 613 .28
Giant TCR comp .26
Look 585 .28
Colnago C50 .29

Notes: 
Based on geometry for sizes with eff TT closest to 56 cm
TT lengths adjusted for STA variations
1.5 cm added to HT length for models without integrated headset to reflect the difference between the 30 mm stack height of a Chris King headset and the 15 mm top cap for FSA/Campy integrated headsets. 

Every .01 in that ratio equates to roughly .5 cm in spacers. I think Trek geometry qualifies as "weird".


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Bad example there Rocket dude.*



RocketDog said:


> Whiskey:
> 
> Ratio of HT length to TT length:
> Trek Madone .24
> ...



As this rockstar had a bad back in Philadelphia,so the mechanics helped him out a bit.


----------



## RocketDog (Apr 9, 2005)

SPINDAWG said:


> As this rockstar had a bad back in Philadelphia,so the mechanics helped him out a bit.


Fair enough, I was unaware. Doesn't change the geometry specs.

I've seen your rides, and I assume you have the same fit with each. Between the Treks, Colnagos, Pinarello etc (beauties btw), your stable would be a fine example of what I'm trying to demonstrate here.


----------



## RocketDog (Apr 9, 2005)

SPINDAWG said:


> As this rockstar had a bad back in Philadelphia,so the mechanics helped him out a bit.


BTW, this picture is from SF not Philly: the one where creed attacked early. I think it was his last race with Disco.


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

RocketDog said:


> BTW, this picture is from SF not Philly: the one where creed attacked early. I think it was his last race with Disco.


Creed was awesome that day! Sad to see the SF grand prix exists no more..


----------

